# walk-in freezer, sprinklers required



## Morphdesigns (May 22, 2019)

There was a post done on this about, back in 2011  (https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...-coolers-sprinklers-required.3048/#post-38286), that I would like to expand on with a situation that I am running into.

2015 IBC code
Existing building is a meat processing plant, so F-1, S-2  (F-1 is main occupancy)
Existing building has multiple walk-in coolers and freezers, using 3" or 4" panels and ceilings.  

My project is a new addition, still keeping the total building size under the max. 12,000 sqft (per IBC 903.2.4) so we do not need to sprinkler the building.  Construction type is VB.  In my new addition, I have a 1200 sqft freezer, using a 4" freezer wall panels and ceiling panels, with a metal skin.

Per 2015 IBC 
_2603.4.1.2 Cooler and freezer walls.
Foam plastic installed in a maximum thickness of 10 inches (254 mm) in cooler and freezer walls shall:
1. Have a flame spread index of 25 or less and a smoke-developed index of not more than 450, where tested in a minimum 4 inch (102 mm) thickness.
2. Have flash ignition and self-ignition temperatures of not less than 600°F and 800°F (316°C and 427°C), respectively. 
3. Have a covering of not less than 0.032-inch (0.8 mm) aluminum or corrosion-resistant steel having a base metal thickness not less than 0.0160 inch (0.4 mm) at any point. Installed over the OSB,
4. Be protected by an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1. Where the cooler or freezer is within a building, both the cooler or freezer and that part of the building in which it is located shall be sprinklered.

2603.4.1.3 Walk-in coolers.
In nonsprinklered buildings, foam plastic having a thickness that does not exceed 4 inches (102 mm) and a maximum flame spread index of 75 is permitted in walk-in coolers or freezer units where the aggregate floor area does not exceed 400 square feet (37 m2) and the foam plastic is covered by a metal facing not less than 0.032-inch-thick (0.81 mm) aluminum or corrosion-resistant steel having a minimum base metal thickness of 0.016 inch (0.41 mm). A thickness of up to 10 inches (254 mm) is permitted where protected by a thermal barrier_

In reading the 2011 post, in order to get this to work in a non-sprinklered building, I need to cover the freezer panels with a gypsum board?  Would this be required for both sides of the wall?   Would this be required for the existing coolers and freezers?

I looked in the code commentary under this section, and it has no good information on what to do for non sprinklered building

I have talked to 2 different freezer panel suppliers and neither one has run across this situation before.

Thanks


----------



## RLGA (May 22, 2019)

Outside surfaces of the walls only--the intent is to protect the cooler/freezer from fire exposure on the building side.

Existing coolers/freezers can remain as constructed if they're not part of any alteration work.

However, look at subparagraph 4 of 2603.4.1.2--It appears that a sprinkler system will be required regardless if the building is sprinklered throughout or not. In your case, only the new work will require a sprinkler system. You may need to separate the new work from the existing with a fire barrier (I don't see anything in the IEBC that would require it, but if the new work is contiguous with the existing area having freezer/coolers, then you may need to sprinkler the existing area too.


----------

